# uber icon missing from map screen



## RoPaDriver (Dec 11, 2015)

Used to be that while I was driving (I use Google Maps), there was an Uber icon that floated on the screen. When I wanted to toggle back to the passengers order (to confirm address, etc.), I just tapped it. That icon has disappeared. 

I've called Uber support twice and have re-installed the app 3 times and still nothing. i

Is anyone else experiencing this or have a solution? Thanks!


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Still displays the icon for me.


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

Still showing on mine too. Try uninstalling the app and reinstalling back.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

It's in your Android settings. "Apps that are allowed on top."

Just go change it back. no need to have Uber tell you how to fix your phone


----------

